# Aramis dupe



## regansoap (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi everybody it's literally blowing a gale in uk!!!  Just wondered if anybody has a fragrance list of what's in "aramis" an approximation would be fine -the smell just sends me even after all these years.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 29, 2015)

I usually use basenotes for that sort of thing - a gold mine of information. I've made a very good dupe of a Penhaligon scent from the information there


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 29, 2015)

Aramis was my late step-dad's favorite scent to wear. 

Save On Scents has a dupe of it:  http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/cPath/291_292_294_389/products_id/1279  According to their site info, they (Save On Scents) reformulated  their dupe of it last year to smell even closer to the original of 1965.



IrishLass


----------



## regansoap (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you all and may I wish you all happy thanksgiving and merry Christmas happy hanaka etc., apologies for whoever I've missed


----------



## regansoap (Dec 10, 2015)

High irishlass do you know of anywhere in uk that does aramis dupe?  Tyia


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2015)

regansoap said:


> High irishlass do you know of anywhere in uk that does aramis dupe? Tyia


 
I wish I could be of help, but unfortunately, I have no idea. Sorry!


IrishLass


----------



## KristaY (Dec 10, 2015)

Saponista and Sonya M might be of help as they're in the UK. Maybe send them a PM?


----------



## regansoap (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you krista


----------

